# Adhan, notation?



## Dave Slider

when I spent a week in morocco, the thing that sticks out to me so vividly - was the haunting Adhan or call to prayer that is sung from a mosque 5 times a day. I wonder 
a.) could I incorporate it in to a piece of music (or is that ignorant)
b.) if there is already a notated version of it. 

I would love to write it in to my Moroccan Suite - any ideas?


----------



## Pugg

Dave Slider said:


> when I spent a week in morocco, the thing that sticks out to me so vividly - was the haunting Adhan or call to prayer that is sung from a mosque 5 times a day. I wonder
> a.) could I incorporate it in to a piece of music (or is that ignorant)
> b.) if there is already a notated version of it.
> 
> I would love to write it in to my Moroccan Suite - any ideas?


Didn't you make friends out there who could help you?


----------



## Guest

Dave Slider said:


> when I spent a week in morocco, the thing that sticks out to me so vividly - was the haunting Adhan or call to prayer that is sung from a mosque 5 times a day. I wonder
> a.) could I incorporate it in to a piece of music (or is that ignorant)
> b.) if there is already a notated version of it.
> 
> I would love to write it in to my Moroccan Suite - any ideas?


This help?
http://www.free-scores.com/PDF_EN/anonymous-ezan-adhan-34184.pdf


----------

